# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  Jak pozbyć się kurzajki metodą naturalną?

## Medyczny188

Witam

Mam taki właśnie problem, jak mogę się pozbyć kurzajki?  Kiedyś także miałem z nią problem, lecz jakoś sama zniknęła, można ją wypalić nie wiem... spirytusem czy jak?

Proszę o porady!

----------


## TomaszK

Dobrą metodą jest wymrożenie preparatem WARTNER, lecz wg mnie lepszą metodą jest jaskółcze ziele "glistnik" ciężko dostępny w okresie zimy, lecz zdobyć go można  :Wink:  
pozdrawiam

----------


## Medyczny188

Nie chciałbym używać zamrażaczy i innych specyfików, chciałbym naturalnymi, domowymi metodami się tego pozbyć...

----------


## TomaszK

w takim razie jaskółcze ziele - glistnik. Naturalna sprawa

----------


## Medyczny188

> w takim razie jaskółcze ziele - glistnik. Naturalna sprawa


Skąd to wziąć?

----------


## a-net-a

wiem tylko tyle, ze są na to jakieś preparaty.. maście, które to likwidują.. ale niestety nie pamiętam ich nazw.. wiec chyba idź do lekarza albo chociaż apteki jeżli ten preparat można dostać bez recepty..

----------


## TomaszK

Nie wiem dokładnie, może w zielarskim, można go znaleźć samemu, metodą naturalną jest także roztwór soli z wodą. Weź mały pojemniczek najlepiej zamykany słoiczek albo coś, 50%wody i 50%Soli smaruj po 2 razy dziennie.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## sarlinna

A nie lepiej iść do dermatologa na zamrażanie? Skuteczne, raczej nie bolesne...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

lakierem do paznokci

----------


## TomaszK

Witamina E przecić kapsułkę wetrzeć i zawinąć. 2x dziennie

----------


## Gaga9

Trzeba wymrozić- inaczej się nie da.

----------


## TomaszK

Oczywiście że się da.

----------


## letycja

kiedys stosowałam takie jaskółcze ziele na polu rośnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam WARTIX na kurzajki. Kurzajki to nic innego, jak wywołane przez wirusy brodawki. Niestety kurzajki są bardzo zaraźliwe i czasem dość trudno się ich pozbyć. Warto wiedzieć, jak się przed nimi bronić. Najważniejsze to aby mieć zawsze własne buty w miejscach publicznych.

----------


## ninka

Myślę, że najlepsze jest zamrażanie u dermatologa. Naturalne leczenie kurzajki może zakończyć się podrażnieniem albo alergią

----------


## Amelia22

Również radziłbym zastosować zamrażanie u dermatologa. Natomiast, jeżeli koniecznie natralnym sposobem to warto spróbowac jaskółczym zielem  :Smile:

----------


## wracanie

Kup jakis preparat apteczny tylko uwaznie go aplikuj. U mnie skonczylo sie na wymrazaniu u dermatologa :/ a przy okazji mialam wycinana chirurgicznie, ale ponownie odrosla :/ z rok sie meczylam :/

----------


## felus69

Idz do apteki i kup plyn lugola, ale zeby byl na wodzie a nie na glicerynie. smaruj skore rak nim.

----------


## beraa

Zobacz stronę nakurzajki.com.pl Tam możesz poczytać o zapobieganiu kurzajkom, jak i o samym leku Wartix. Zazwyczaj wystarcza pojedyncze zastosowanie tego leku. Po 10-14 dniach od wymrożenia, kurzajka odpada, pozostawiając zdrowy, zregenerowany naskórek.

----------


## dratkon

nie wiem czy są jakieś naturalne metody. Może zamiast pytać tutaj na forum udaj się do lekarza. Wtedy uzyskasz fachową poradę co z tą kurzajką zrobić. Nie wiem czy na forum jest jakiś lekarz. Więc nie masz pewności że ta porada jest godna uwagi. A czemu nie chcesz użyć specyfiku na tą kurzajkę przecież to nie boli a na 100% pomoże. Wiem bo sam kiedyś miałem i mi pomogło.

----------


## medynar

Jestem tego samego zdania, lekarz to najlepsze rozwiązanie w takim przypadku

----------


## MRtinez

Witam
Jeśli chodzi o interpretacje wyników to jest problem, bo w polskim internecie nie ma narzędzia do sprawdzania wyników badań - do czasu Z tego co wiem na znanywynik.pl można wpisać swój wynik i do tego jest interpretacja lekarska i książkowa. To nie jest spam, bo mam pewność że, tam na pewno  uzyskasz pomoc. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## czamka

niestety nie ma naturalnych sposobów na kurzajki

----------


## longina

w aptece jest taki srodek do wypalania kurzajek, pomaga rewelacyjnie

----------


## MRtinez

Witam
Jeśli chodzi o interpretacje wyników to jest problem, bo w polskim internecie nie ma narzędzia do sprawdzania wyników badań - do czasu Z tego co wiem na znanywynik.pl można wpisać swój wynik i do tego jest interpretacja lekarska i książkowa. To nie jest spam, bo mam pewność że, tam na pewno  uzyskasz pomoc. Pozdrawiam.

----------

